
Automation Insurance: Robots Are Replacing Middle Class Jobs  - evo_9
http://www.good.is/post/automation-insurance-robots-are-replacing-middle-class-jobs/
======
hugh3
_It’s not just manufacturing, either. Automated call centers are replacing
customer-service agents. Automated checkout stations are replacing grocery-
store clerks. When the science of computer vision advances sufficiently, we’ll
have algorithms, not humans, evaluating X-rays at airport security checkpoints
and screening user-generated content for sites like Facebook._

Of course, call center operator and grocery clerk and X-ray screener were
never middle-class jobs anyway (and screening user-generated content on
facebook was never a job at all).

There is a genuine problem here, though. As technology advances there is less
and less that non-smart people can usefully do. Ten thousand years ago, two
thousand years ago, one hundred years ago, there were plenty of useful
occupations that could be usefully done with an IQ of 80. But with these
increasingly automated, what are the millions of people born with an IQ of 80
supposed to do?

My solution, involving attempting to cut down on the number of such people who
are born, is unfortunately rather politically unpopular.

